# Chronicle of a birthday announced



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 17, 2010)

As all you know next Feb 24th is the Forum´s Birthday.

Let us prepare whisky, beer and girls to make a big party... but business before pleasure...

How about to post on Feb 24th any information about PM recovering just to celebrate this 3rd Forum´s Birthday?.

Come on,guys it is time to share.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't forget the mota.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 17, 2010)

> How about to post on Feb 24th any information about PM recovering


Ummmmm NOOOOOO
I love the whisky and beer idea.I am fortunate enough to be married,so I am pass on the girls.
I think we should come up with a motto though.I'll start thinking of something,even though I know it will get shot down instantly,I'll still try to come up with something.
Johnny


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 17, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Don't forget the mota.



Preferably: 
Panama Red
Columbian
Thi Stick
:lol:  8) :twisted:

And no Paraquat, I don't have time to mail it in and get it tested.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 17, 2010)

I think we should come up with a motto though.
Johnny[/quote]
A Greener way forward ( could be the acid fumes though ) :lol:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Feb 17, 2010)

GSP,my Dear Friend:
Mota is added to our party.
Have a nice day
Your friend:
Manuel


----------

